# Danmore pipes



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone a fan of Danmore pipes? I think they are/were a retail affordable pipe a la grabow and such. I have one acorn shape Danmore and its my favorite pipe. I think I need to obtain a few more.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Pics of yo pipe?


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

There were on my old computer, not on this one though.


----------

